# Paleo?



## ItsNOtatoomah (Jan 11, 2013)

been studying into the Rob wolff Paleo solution podcasts and books and sounds good from a bodybuilding aspect I wonder if it can be used? Also I wonder if on a Paleo diet it might help reduce the heart effects from the Steroids that I keep hearing about..or is this just BS? I will say since I have switched to Paleo I have felt much much better dont expericance bloating from all the rice and oatmeal macros are 
190/70-90/185 p/c/f 
188 13% bf 

Anyone else on a Paleo diet and know if its possible to actually build mass? what are your results from paleo? cheers.
:spam::sniper:


----------



## powders101 (Jan 27, 2013)

Could you post his basic write up surrounding his diet guidelines (not a link, just copy and paste his guidelines), I am not familiar with his work?


----------



## powders101 (Jan 28, 2013)

I found this brief pdf for anyone wondering about his guidelines.


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's a good diet plan. You can gain if you eat enough.. All you are doing is eating food in its true form. And no grains (they arnt in their true form)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2013)

powders101 said:


> I found this brief pdf for anyone wondering about his guidelines.



I kinda do it already and had no clue. All but goin organic.. Wallets not fat enuf.. So whats so special about it or is it for just people that don't understand the fuel for your tank in the ferrari can't be sugary diesel?

Some so called organic is bs because I've seen the sprayed fields of 30yrs become now organic and the dirt is still the same..anyone can pay a inspector to turn a head for cash nowadays ..imo

Isnt brown rice a grain in true form? Don't understand brutha .


----------



## Cerberus777 (Jan 30, 2013)

Almost all grain (rice oats wheat etc.) are not in their true form.  Humans selected and grew them to be as we know them today....paleo is just eating food we would have found or killed.  You don't need to buy organic to get the benifits.  You will feel much better removing dairy and grain


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 1, 2013)

I was 95% paleo before I even knew what it was.  But now we are 99.9% paleo.  BTW, Mark's Daily Apple is a good website.  I cannot state strongly enough how much better we all feel without the grains.  It is definitely a perfect fit for the BB lifestyle.  I am sure I will get flamed, but you do NOT "need" carbs for BBing or any other reason for that matter.  Fruits and veggies are good for you, though - don't get me wrong.  

The biggest problem we have with going paleo is that whenever we eat out now we get digestive issues, to put it politely.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 11, 2013)

Agreed I actually feel amazing doing a bulking paleo diet. When I was consuming buckets if brown rice and oatmeal I always felt super bloated I attribute this to the pro inflammatory response grains wreck on your body. I'm consuming 3800cals a day. 200 pounds 5'8 sice I started this paleo bulk I have gained 8 pounds easily. Actually easier then any diet I have done. I'm a believer.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Feb 11, 2013)

An soccer dad is completely right genetically your better off taking in fats for your energy source over carbs anyway. Basically keep omega 3 ratios higher then omega 6 and your gravy b


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 13, 2013)

Say goodbye to your whey-


----------



## thatguydoc (Mar 22, 2013)

I did a paleo diet for a good nine months before my deployment and since then its gotten harder to get back on due to circumstances. It was a bitch for the first month then without realizing for the longest time I didn't have a cheat meal until my friends birthday. I definitely noticed a better mood, ate less, leaned out quite a bit while getting stronger and more endurance on my lifts and a faster recovery. Only problem was when I ate out my stomach didn't like the 'foreign' food it was getting.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 22, 2013)

I know the feeling. I don't do full paleo usually I only do whey post workout an everyone in a while ill throw in a peanut butter and honey sandwich and my stomach gets extremely angry with me.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 23, 2013)

What's a sample diet like?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 23, 2013)

Basically you eat like a caveman. Depending on if your losing or gaining. Nuts meats no bread no glutens. Fats are your energy source.


----------



## Marshall (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like the Anabolic.


----------



## vent_noir (Mar 25, 2013)

So is it possible to do a bulk while on paleo? Im taking in about 300+ grams of carbs a day and im not to sure what to replace that with


----------



## SoccerDad (Mar 25, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> So is it possible to do a bulk while on paleo? Im taking in about 300+ grams of carbs a day and im not to sure what to replace that with



Proteins and fats.  Gluconeogenesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You do not need carbs for energy.  Your body will produce what it needs from protein and fats.  And it will be much more pleasant as far even energy levels.  But remember, paleo is not NO carbs.  It is no grains, legumes, sucrose, and it is also about eating non processed foods.  Paleo people generally eat fruit, nuts, vegetables.  I am almost 50 now, and this way of eating has brought about a  huge change in the way I feel, physically and mentally -- more than anything else I have done, possibly excepting super supplements.


----------



## thatguydoc (Mar 25, 2013)

How To Put On Weight and Muscle Mass While Eating Paleo Diet - The Daily BS 79 - YouTube







Barbell shrugged talking about gaining weight and paleo.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah (Mar 26, 2013)

This is basically what my diet looks like 4800 calories a day only time I out carbs in is post workout. From protein shake, oatmeal, or rice. Then I try to keep up my omega 3 fatty acid ratios ol above omega 6 so I eat quite a bit of fish ( due to the amount of beef that I consume). My daily meal usually looks like a pound of ground chuck 85-90# a pound of steak, a bowl of oatmeal/rice or a protein shake loaded with carbs already in it and three protein shakes a day. Eat till it hurts


----------

